# Member Photos!?!?!



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2012)

Where'd they all go?

All I can see is the Misc. category.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm seeing 10 including Misc.....


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 12, 2012)

What could be different?  I've made no changes to my system and I see the Misc. category only.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 12, 2012)

under member photos, i only see "misc. | the everything else bin".


----------



## taxlady (Mar 12, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Where'd they all go?
> 
> All I can see is the Misc. category.



Same here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 12, 2012)

So Mods and Admins, thus far are seeing all of them...Members are seeing only one.  Narrowing down the problem, sorry, I'm a dope when it comes to the tech stuff, but it is being looked at!


----------



## vitauta (Mar 12, 2012)

please fix this.  it's where i go for my fantasy meals.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 13, 2012)

OK - we'll take a look and do some head scratching..


----------



## msmofet (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm seeing 10 categories. I guess it is fixed?!?!?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## msmofet (Mar 13, 2012)

Now that there are new categories HOW do I reassign my pictures to specific categories? I have tried but can't change the category for some reason. Do I now need to make an album for each category?


----------



## Janet H (Mar 14, 2012)

You can assign an album to a category. You can name your album anything you want but assign it to the category you think images in that album should display in for other viewers.  As an example I have an album of cake pictures called "cake, Plain and Fancy" it is assigned to the pastries and baked good category.  A member clicking on that category will see those cake pics.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2012)

Janet H said:


> You can assign an album to a category. You can name your album anything you want but assign it to the category you think images in that album should display in for other viewers.  As an example I have an album of cake pictures called "cake, Plain and Fancy" it is assigned to the pastries and baked good category.  A member clicking on that category will see those cake pics.




Once that's done, how do you change a photo assignment to a different category?


----------



## msmofet (Mar 14, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Once that's done, how do you change a photo assignment to a different category?


That was my next question also. LOL


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 14, 2012)

If you go to the picture you can edit it and change the album it is in.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> If you go to the picture you can edit it and change the album it is in.




Each member would have to create an album for each category then move their photos from one of their albums to the one that's linked to the right category.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 15, 2012)

I am a little lost on this. . . .

If I click member Photos, I have plenty of categories. If I click Add Album, there is only ONE option, the "Everything Else" category. 

How do we add photos to the correct sub-category now?


----------



## msmofet (Mar 15, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I am a little lost on this. . . .
> 
> If I click member Photos, I have plenty of categories. If I click Add Album, there is only ONE option, the "Everything Else" category.
> 
> How do we add photos to the correct sub-category now?


 Same problem/dilemma here. Only 1 category option for album and no way to assign pictures to any other category.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 15, 2012)

phooey


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 15, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I am a little lost on this. . . .
> 
> If I click member Photos, I have plenty of categories. If I click Add Album, there is only ONE option, the "Everything Else" category.
> 
> How do we add photos to the correct sub-category now?




Well.. that is obviously how it isn't supposed to work...

Will get that looked at.


----------



## spork (Mar 15, 2012)

I recently, finally, took a food foto that I think is worthy of uploading to DC, of debuting my member albums... but, it seems a bit complicated and buggy... for my part, I will go re-read the FAQs first on the benefits and basic procedures of having a photo album.


----------

